# need sverny help



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

what do i use for a base how do i create realistic mountains what foam do i use PLEASE how do i create scratch-built trees
HOW DO i make everything scenic


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

ahhh,the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything .

the answer will be several pages long and then there are people who do things differently and still disagree. i suggest you start reading and searching this forum. through the years lots of interesting solutions were accumulated


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tankist said:


> ahhh,the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything .
> 
> the answer will be several pages long and then there are people who do things differently and still disagree. i suggest you start reading and searching this forum. through the years lots of interesting solutions were accumulated


Good advice, Kyle it takes practice and research to perfect your layout.
Since I known you you ask the same thing here and on other sites. You have got a lot of responses to your questions, do you read any of them?:laugh:

YOU JUST GOT TO TRY IT.
START WITH A SMALL MOUNTAIN TO BEGIN WITH.

FIRST, did you start your table yet?

It would help to set up the table first, so you can put the scenery on it. 
It's kind of hard to add the scenery without a table.:laugh:

By the way,did you thank Shaygetz for the engine he gave you?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1255&page=5

Kyle read post #48 and #49 in the link post.
Do you know Shay donated to your cause?

Nice of you Shaygetz.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

i have been at this for 8 months or so now - it is a very slow process - i looked at the more difficult aspects as a puzzle - all the pieces fit, but ya gotta know where they go. research is key - AND THE HELP I RECEIVED ON THE FORUM WITH TWO OF THE MAJOR CONTRIBUTORS CHIMING IN ALREADY.

the first pic is canned foam after letting it sit for a while (a day). the second pic is after carving and testing, and carving and testing, etc, etc. patience and a steady hand are a virtue.

have tons of fun!!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

swiggy said:


> i have been at this for 8 months or so now - it is a very slow process - i looked at the more difficult aspects as a puzzle - all the pieces fit, but ya gotta know where they go. research is key - AND THE HELP I RECEIVED ON THE FORUM WITH TWO OF THE MAJOR CONTRIBUTORS CHIMING IN ALREADY.
> 
> the first pic is canned foam after letting it sit for a while (a day). the second pic is after carving and testing, and carving and testing, etc, etc. patience and a steady hand are a virtue.
> 
> have tons of fun!!!!!


I think your pulling our legs. It looks like you know what your doing.:thumbsup:
In the first picture towards the middle I see a nice spot for a trickling creek running under a few bridges. 
Do you see it?:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Kyle---first, what is sverny???

Second---there are two kinds of foam that are generally used. One is the canned, aeresol foam such as Great Stuff. The other is extruded foam sheathing insulation, otherwise described as pink foam, foam board, extruded foam and so on. It comes in 4' x 8' sheets and a range of thicknesses. If you look in the S scale section of this forum, you'll see "Building an S scale layout" where I'm currently using that foam to maek a layout. You can see photos of it there.

Next, find a thread on this forum by Macdaddy. He makes trees out of sedum and has gone to the trouble to make a beautiful photo sequence of the process. Substitute anything you like for sedum, follow the process he describes and you will have trees.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

yes big ed, yes. It will come in due time - seriously - 8 months. i learn quick and as stated above you guys have been more than helpful with everything thank again to everyone.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Agreed, Swiggy----everything I know about trains and layouts, I learned here! Thank you all, once more, for your patience and generosity!


----------

